# Disappointed with the amount of smoke flavor. GMG



## mowin (Oct 4, 2015)

I've had my GMG DB for a week or so. I've done the usual burgers and dogs, chicken thighs and pork chops, but those were done at high temps, and I knew those wouldn't have any smoke flavor.  They did come out great tho.
Yesterday I did a whole chicken. Low and slow.  Pit temp was 225* (maverick dual probe).  Smoked for 3 1/2 hrs until it was around 150*, then bumped temp to 450* to finish and hopefully crisp up the skin some. Pulled it at 165* and let it rest.
Bird was juicy with very good flavor and skin I could actually chew, lol. BUT, there was absolutely zero smoke flavor. None.

Now I'm relatively new to smoking. Had a cheap offset and a small electric in the '90s, but just started smoking again this spring after a 16 yr break.  I picked up a ECB I used twice, before getting a masterbuilt two door gasser a couple weeks later. I did the usual mods to it, dut disliked having to babysit the thing.  My chickens were smoked  with only using two to three chunks of apple, and always had a light smokey flavor.

I was using gmg Texas blend pellets, and there was plenty of TBS, but I'm stumped. 
Anyone using a amnts smoker in a gmg db? Where are you putting it? I would think it wouldn't stay lit?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

One of the main complaints about pellet smokers is they don't put out a lot of smoke flavor. I had similar issues with a Traeger that was given to me. To add smoke I used my 12" AMNTS to add smoke. I set it on the grate opposite end of the fire pot. When using the tube you will want to keep your smoker temp below 285. Above that and the pellets in the tube will combust and burn not smolder and smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2015)

In a pellet smoker, the pellets are used for heat...  they need flame to make the heat...   flame consumes smoke...   You need some sort of smoldering pellets to make smoke and keep the smoke away from the flame....  
 Like dirt points out, a smoke generator will help you...


----------



## mowin (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One of the main complaints about pellet smokers is they don't put out a lot of smoke flavor. I had similar issues with a Traeger that was given to me. To add smoke I used my 12" AMNTS to add smoke. I set it on the grate opposite end of the fire pot. When using the tube you will want to keep your smoker temp below 285. Above that and the pellets in the tube will combust and burn not smolder and smoke.



My burn pot is in the middle of the chamber,  but I'll definitely get a AMNTS and figure out where it works best.


----------



## wade (Oct 4, 2015)

It will depend on the amount of heat that is required to keep the chamber up to temperature. I have a GMG DC and that produces plenty of heat and smoke flavour. If, as Dave says, the pellets are burning then you will get less smoke flavour however when they are just smouldering (as mine usually are in the DC then the smoke flavour is good.

This has also been recognised in the Cookshack Fast Eddy pellet smokers and so they have included in their programs a smoke setting. This runs the chamber at a lower temperature for a period of time which increases the smoke flavour. I must confess that I still use an AMNTS to augment the smoke even in the FEC.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Oct 7, 2015)

Def get a pellet tube for extra smoke flavor. My next mod on my Jim Bowie will probably be a smoke daddy on the outside so I can do cold smoking as well. You may want to try that. I used the tubes and get plenty of flavor with them.


----------



## mowin (Oct 7, 2015)

GolfPro2301 said:


> Def get a pellet tube for extra smoke flavor. My next mod on my Jim Bowie will probably be a smoke daddy on the outside so I can do cold smoking as well. You may want to try that. I used the tubes and get plenty of flavor with them.



Ok,  I'll have to do some research on this smoke daddy gadget.   If I could cold smoke on my BD, I'd give my propane cabinet smoker to my brother.   

I have a 12" tube on order, ill definitely give that a try as soon as I get a chance.....


----------



## gomez93 (Oct 8, 2015)

I put my tube on the left side, my reasoning being that the smoke will have to travel across the meat before going out the chimney.
As Wade said, pellets produce more smoke at low temps, so try 160° for a couple hours in the beginning.
Another thing I've done is to put the meat on as soon as the GMG shows a chamber temp; because they put out A LOT of smoke while getting  up to temperature.


----------

